# Piedmont Marina Info



## cplcrappie (Dec 28, 2006)

Just a heads up to all the Piedmont fishermen. The marina (including campground) has a new owner. the MWCD is running the show for the 2010 season. Hopefully a change for the better!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

lets hope so! It used to be beautiful but the last couple years..... IDK


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I just hope the ramp fees remain the same. Who is the MWCD? I love the lack of people on that lake hope it stays that way.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

jshbuckeye said:


> I just hope the ramp fees remain the same. Who is the MWCD? I love the lack of people on that lake hope it stays that way.


muskingum watershed


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

cplcrappie said:


> The MWCD is running the show for the 2010 season.


Anybody know what brought that on? Did the current tennants just surrender or were they forced out?


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

mwcd is the Muskingum Water conservation district. They have always owned the lake and all the ground around it. t


----------



## cplcrappie (Dec 28, 2006)

The letter from the MWCD said that the owner of the marina terminated the lease effective 12/31/09. They are working with the guy to ensure a smooth transition.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe it's called bankruptcy. If the MWCD, does anything at all there, and I'm sure they will, it will be better than the old owner.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Hatchetman said:


> it will be better than the old owner.


Yes Sir, I have to agree with that. I grew up in Mingo and fished that lake most of my life. Last tennants really seemed as though they dredded being there. Could only get food on w/e's. Younger guy always seemed to be complaining about somebody. Hours stunk, especially for on-site tennants. Man it would be great to stop in and have a burger for lunch on a weekday. Good luck to whoever takes over. Thanks for the info, maybe I will fish it some this year after all.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I was thinking about moving my camper there for a month or two till I checked out the campground last year. Looked a little rough. Maybe I'll take another look at it this spring.

Anyone ever camp there?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

The campground is lacking in amenities. But Piedmont is more about the lake and what's in it. If it were more touristy, it would just be another West Branch, Berlin, Alum, Buckeye, CC, etc., etc.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> The campground is lacking in amenities. But Piedmont is more about the lake and what's in it. If it were more touristy, it would just be another West Branch, Berlin, Alum, Buckeye, CC, etc., etc.


Actually that's good to hear. Sounds like my kind of place. That is getting harder to find all the time.

I just picked up a tin boat with a 9.9 on it. I hope to spend some time there this year. I've spent most of my time on Erie so this will be a different experiance for me.

Most places like Piedmount seem to take a while to figure out, but that is half the fun. Maybe I will run into one of you guys while I'm there.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

This almost has to be good news. A chimp could run the place better than the last owners. 9-5 even on weekends.What a joke. Last spring I had a fuel hose end go bad on a friday evening.I went and knocked on the door at 5:10 to buy a new one.The whole family stood there ignoring me. Finally the guy comes to the door and says we're closed. After telling him I just needed a hose end he replied we're closed. So I offered him $20 for one. I REALLY wanted to fish the camp area that night. He replied we're closed and walked off. $20 for a $5 hose end and he walked away.I wouldn't buy a soda from them after that. Surprised it took this long to go under. My girl and I fish that lake nearly every week from March-Dec. It would sure be nice to be able to get a decent lunch there again.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about docking my boat there for a month or two this year. I would like opinions on that idea. Are things pretty much left alone there? I could trailer it back and forth all the time if I had to, but just leaving it there would be better if there isn't much trouble with people messing with things.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Any idea how much they charge to keep a boat there?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I had never been there before, and last season I checked the area out and was dissapointed. It wasn't inviting at all. It looked closed. And I thought that a private club/organization owned it, and you were not allowed to use the ramp.

I want to hit this one this season. And look forward to some changes.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd like to try it too. Please advise if you find any info on dock rates. I checked web site. No rates listed.


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

IF MY MEMORY IS RIGHT, THE OTHER MWCD LAKES CHARGE $10 per day. $160 per month --$600.00 per season, that was for a pontoon boat. don;t know if that is a standred price . that is what i paid in the past


----------

